# Loose batting helmet



## SarahFair (Jun 12, 2014)

My son is on a team where everyone has matching batting helmets. 

They measured his head but the helmet is a little too big. It wiggle when he's running.  
Tournaments are tomorrow and these are special order so trading out isn't an option. 
Putting his cap on backwards causes it to become too tight, uncomfortable, and distracting. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Try self adhesive felt pads like you put on bottom of chair legs.
Strategically placed inside on the padding to snug it up.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 12, 2014)

Is anyone else's a little to tight?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Or old fashion terry cloth sweat band.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 12, 2014)

Turkey is right. If you take it to a quality sporting goods store then they should be able to hook you up with extra padding for the helmet that basically sticks onto the same area that the current padding is in. It is sort of a hack fix though as the extra padding eventually starts to fall out. I would personally get with whoever measured and ordered the helmets and demand one that fits if that's an option.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd re-order and let him use one of the other kids helmet  for this tournament .


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 12, 2014)

They are all the same size 

Ill try the extra padding thing. 
He's got another that fits so he'll grow into this one.. I just need it for this weekend


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 12, 2014)

Chinstrap should do the trick.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 12, 2014)

Bandana?  Tie it up around his head like a rockstar!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 14, 2014)

Happens to my girls all the time ..... Extra padding will fix it.  Hibbetts or Academy or Dicks should have it.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Good ol' Dr. Scholls moleskin from Wally World or where ever.  Won't chafe, will tighten it up.


----------

